#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Изображение Ваджракилайи и + 10 Гневных Царей (у кого есть)

## Sahafa

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть эти изображения в хорошем качестве-разрешении - желательно Такшам, нужно для практики (лунг и ванг есть). Можно мне на почту render_maya@mail.ru
Если Ваджракилайю найти можно (правда плохого качества...) но 10 гневных нигде не встречал.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

если можно то и мне пожалуйста на 
lohmatikxd@gmail.com

----------


## Артем Тараненко

На ритрите с Карма Пунцогом Ринпоче выдавались цакли. Найдите организаторов - найдете цакли. Изображение ВК есть на обложке книги практик  :Smilie: 

Если качество так принципиально - закажите тханку

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Nara

_Центральную пару окружают десять гневных богов, известных как дашакродхараджи: Ваджрахумкара в зените, Кродхавиджая на востоке, Ниладанда на юго-востоке, Ямантака на юге, Арья-Ачала на юго-западе, Хаягрива на западе, Апараджита на северо-западе, Амритакундалин на севере, Трайлокьявиджая на северо-востоке и Махабала в надире. Каждый из гневных находится в соединении со своей супругой и сопровождаем парой жестоких женских духов-пишачей, обладающих головами животных и поедающих плоть, из коих пожирательница стоит справа, а истребительница – слева.
(…)
В зените на месте Брахмы и его супруги находится тёмно-синий Хумкара в объятиях sGra-‘byin. Справа от них пожирательница с головой свиньи, слева – истребительница с головой ящерицы.
На востоке на месте Индры, господина гандхарвов, и его супруги находится белый Кродхавиджая в объятиях rNam-snyems. Справа от них пожирательница с головой тигрицы, слева – истребительница с головой стервятника.
На юго-востоке на месте Агни, великого мудреца, и его супруги находится оранжевый Ниладанда в объятиях rDo-rje sder-mo. Справа от них пожирательница с головой яка, слева – истребительница с головой вороны.
На юге на месте Ямы и его супруги находится чёрный Ямантака в объятиях Dur-khrod bdag-mo. Справа от них пожирательница с головой оленя, слева – истребительница с головой совы.
На юго-западе на месте владыки ракшасов и его супруги находится благородный сине-зелёный Ачала в объятиях rDo-rje gtun-khung. Справа от них пожирательница с головой леопарда, слева – истребительница с головой ворона.
На западе на месте Варуны, повелителя нагов, и его супруги находится красный Хаягрива в объятиях rDo-rje gtum-mo. Справа от них пожирательница с головой кошки, слева – истребительница с головой удода.
На северо-западе на месте Ваю и его супруги находится бурый Апараджита в объятиях rDo-rje mda’-snyems. Справа от них пожирательница с головой волчицы, слева – истребительница с головой ястреба.
На севере на месте владыки якшей и его супруги находится тёмно-зелёный Амритакундалин в объятиях rLung-‘byin-ma. Справа от них пожирательница с головой львицы, слева – истребительница с головой летучей мыши.
На северо-востоке на месте могущественного Ишаны и его супруги находится бежевый Трайлокьявиджая в объятиях gSod-byed-ma. Справа от них пожирательница с головой бурой медведицы, слева – истребительница с головой горностая.
В надире на месте Бхумипати и его супруги находится дымчатый Махабала в объятиях rDo-rje bskul-byad. Справа от них пожирательница с головой гризли, слева – истребительница с головой крысы.
(…)
Кродхараджи во всех источниках Махоттаракилы описываются как трёхликие и шестирукие. В верхней правой руке у каждого ваджра, в верхней левой – капала, полная крови. Нижней парой рук каждое божество крутит килу. Особые атрибуты каждого кродхараджи находятся в средних руках. В соответствии с А49, у тёмно-синего Хумкары это ваджра и колокольчик, у тёмно-синего Виджаи – железный крюк и хвост яка, у Ниладанды – палица и язык огня, у тёмно-зелёного Ямантаки – палица и секира, у тёмно-синего Ачалы – меч и аркан, у тёмно-красного Хаягривы – лотос и змея, у белого Апараджиты – ваджра и чакра, у тёмно-зелёного Амритакундалина – вишваваджра и дубина, у жёлтого Трайлокьявиджаи – ваджра и трезубец, а у дымчатого Махабалы молот и деревянный пестик.
(…)
Текст Б уточняет точки на теле, к которым прикасаются ритуальной килой во время посвящений. Боги зенита входят через макушку, боги востока – через сердце (центр груди), юго-восточные – через правую сторону груди, южные – через правое плечо, юго-западные – через правую лопатку, западные – между лопатками, северо-западные – через левую лопатку, северные – через левое плечо, северо-восточные – через левую сторону груди, а боги надира входят в тело ученика через основание его позвоночника.
(…)
Получением посвящения Хумкары, его супруги и его спутниц-пишачей отбрасываются загрязнения неправильного сексуального поведения и обретается власть над процессом рождения. Да возникнет чистое понимание совершенства знания! Получением посвящения Кродхавиджаи и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения взятия не данного и обретается власть над материальным имуществом. Да возникнет совершенство мудрости! Получением посвящения Ниладанды и его свиты очищаются недостатки неверного воззрения и обретается власть над мудростью. Да возникнет совершенство искусных средств! Получением посвящения Ямантаки и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения отнятия жизни и обретается власть над продлением жизни. Да возникнет совершенство медитации! Получением посвящения Арья Ачалы и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения произнесения лжи и обретается власть над молитвами. Да возникнет совершенство терпения! Получением посвящения Хаягривы и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения клеветы и обретается власть над Дхармой. Да возникнет совершенство упорного усилия! Получением посвящения Апараджиты и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения пустословия и обретаются высшие умственные способности. Да возникнет совершенство даяния! Получением посвящения Амритакундалина и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения грубой речи и обретается власть над ритуальными действиями. Да возникнет совершенство молитвы! Получением посвящения Трайлокьявиджаи и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения злобы и обретается власть над чудесными силами. Да возникнет совершенство силы! Получением посвящения Махабалы и его свиты отбрасываются загрязнения гордости и обретается власть над радостным вдохновением. Да возникнет совершенство нравственности!_

(Выдержки из совершенно буддологической книжки The Cult of the Deity Kila, на чтение которой, кроме посвящения в английский язык, никакого другого посвящения не требуется.)

Схематические картинки при желании вполне можно наваять самостоятельно.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (13.11.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Sahafa

Спасибо Nara, посвящение в английский язык - очень действенное посвящение, сильное :Smilie:  к сожалению у меня его не оказалось  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Sahafa

Спасибо Артём. Организаторам прошлогоднего ретрита письмо запостил, буду ждать ответа...  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> на чтение которой, кроме посвящения в английский язык, никакого другого посвящения не требуется.


Насколько я понимаю, автору поста впоследствии понадобится узнать в каких 10 местах тела 10 гневных в каком порядке располагаются, так что рекомендованная книга будет ему так же полезна, как и БСЭ. А вот Гухъясамаджа или хотя бы 100 000 черных - другое дело.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> к сожалению у меня его не оказалось


filoleg с TDL в помощь  :Smilie:

----------


## Nara

Мандалу тела, говорите? Вот, например, мандала тела по терме Лераба Лингпы:

_В пяти местах Ваджракилы, господина мандалы,
Находятся Буддакила, Падмакила, Ваджракила, Ратнакила и Кармакила,
Соответственно белого, красного, синего, жёлтого и зелёного цвета,
Нижняя часть тела каждого из них имеет форму пурбы.
Они имеют гневный вид, крутят в ладонях пурбу,
Каждый возникает из треугольной ямы.
На макушке его головы Хумкара, на границе роста волос Махабала,
На лбу Виджая, на затылке Ямантака,
В горле Хаягрива, на левой груди Амритакундалин,
На лопатках Ниладанда и Ачала,
С правого бока Апараджита, с левого - Трайлокьявиджая.
Каждый в соединении с супругой, сопровождаем пожирательницей и истребительницей;
Все они синего цвета, без украшений, двумя руками крутят пурбы.
Нижняя часть их тела имеет форму пурбы, покоится в треугольной яме.
На четырёх конечностях четыре хранительницы врат,
Нижняя часть их тела имеет форму пурбы.
В правых руках они держат соответствующее атрибуты,
В левой - пурбы._

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (13.11.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот люблю я людей энциклопедического склада ума. Коротко обо всем, называется  :Smilie:  Я предполагаю, что в виду недавнего посвящения от Намка Дриме Ринпоче, речь идет о его терма, а не о терма Лераба Лингпы. В ходе посвящения Ринпоче указал на другие 10 точек, нежели те, о которых говорите Вы. Цвета, как Вы видите, в разных текстах разнятся. Так что предлагаю не заниматься самодеятельностью, а отправить топикстартера к линии его передачи, о чем я косвенно намекнул, говоря про обложку книги практик и заказ тханки у тханкописца линии преемственности

----------


## Sahafa

Да, именно так , речь идёт о цикле Такшам Терма. У руководителей центра в С-Пб спрашивал, пока информации нет кроме той что была на ретрите. Конечно, хотелось бы иметь более детальную информацию относительно вопросов самой практики, так как очень важно знать в каких именно центрах по данной на посвящении садхане надо визуализировать каждого из 10 Гневных.
Может быть попробовать запросить информацию в одном из центров линии Рипа в Европе или США?

----------


## Nara

В принципе, чтобы не заморачиваться, можно всех десятерых персонажей условно считать синими и шестирукими, подобными видом центральному. Это стандартный ход упрощения визуализации окружения. Общая идея мандалы тела сводится к тому, что необычный охранный круг проецируется на организм. Все варианты проекции один хрен уходят ногами в Падмасамбхаву и надо полагать, что все примерно одинаково рабочие, иначе нахрена бы он их прятал. Намка Дриме в конце той самой садханы, где написано "10 гневных в десяти местах", написал, что "подзабыв, добавил сам необходимое". Вероятно, нюансы проекции он счёл обходимыми  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Как мне пояснил Коля Ахмеров, надо делать благопожелания, чтобы на будущий год Ринпоче дал развернутый комментарий по садхане. К сожалению более детальная информация содержится в полной садхане, которую Коля пока еще не перевел. На ритрите Коля подходил к Ринпоче, чтобы прояснить неясные моменты, но было слишком мало времени и ринпоче просто физически не смог ответить

В принципе там по тексту практически все понятно, ну а 10 гневных можно просто знать пока об их существовании в 5 чакрах + макушка + 4 конечности. 

В других центрах, думаю, поинтересоваться можно, но я не очень в курсе структуры сангхи Рипа. Если скажете куда писать - присоединюсь в качестве переводчика-вымогателя  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Намка Дриме в конце той самой садханы, где написано "10 гневных в десяти местах", написал, что "подзабыв, добавил сам необходимое". Вероятно, нюансы проекции он счёл обходимыми


Ну вообще-то это гюнкер. "Чуть подзабыв добавил сам необходимое" касается слов, которые Ринпоче получил во сне, если читать внимательно. Т.е. если не додумывать, как это пытаетесь сделать Вы, то получится приблизительно: "Некоторые места воспроизведены не дословно, а своими словами". Отсебятина и собственные решения в случае с терма очень череповаты  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Sahafa

> В других центрах, думаю, поинтересоваться можно, но я не очень в курсе структуры сангхи Рипа. Если скажете куда писать - присоединюсь в качестве переводчика-вымогателя


Куда лучше писать узнаю в день ближайшей коллективной практики в центре Рипа, и тогда можно будет составить просьбу  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В принципе, чтобы не заморачиваться, можно всех десятерых персонажей условно считать синими и шестирукими, подобными видом центральному. Это стандартный ход упрощения визуализации окружения. Общая идея мандалы тела сводится к тому, что необычный охранный круг проецируется на организм. Все варианты проекции один хрен уходят ногами в Падмасамбхаву и надо полагать, что все примерно одинаково рабочие, иначе нахрена бы он их прятал. Намка Дриме в конце той самой садханы, где написано "10 гневных в десяти местах", написал, что "подзабыв, добавил сам необходимое". Вероятно, нюансы проекции он счёл обходимыми


Все терма хоть немного, но различаются. Даже если посмотреть на тексты шитро из разных терма, то это также будет заметно. поэтому если делать новодел, типа условно считая синими  :Smilie:  , то это может выйти боком. И выйти боком уже не условно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2011)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> если можно то и мне пожалуйста на 
> lohmatikxd@gmail.com


буду благодарен за хорошее качество тханки . )))
vostokoved@ukr.net

----------

